# What kind of bears do we have in michigan LP? Where can i go to see one?



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

cad679 said:


> Check out Oswalds Bear Ranch near Newberry in da up. Dean is a good guy with a nice place to view bear in captivity. His bears are in large fenced in areas where they actually act like bears instead of pacing back and forth like *mental patients*.
> 
> Brett


NOW THATS FUNNYYYY!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TLWOODS (Feb 22, 2005)

maybe someone can help me with this.

There is a man , I believe near Bruce Crossing in the UP. that feeds bears on his property and allow people to come and watch them for free.
He has a large window in his house that faces the feeder for a nice indoor viewing area. We stopped by there on our last trip up, but he was not at home. I have heard you can see as many as 6-8 bears at a time.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

cad679 said:


> Check out Oswalds Bear Ranch near Newberry in da up. Dean is a good guy with a nice place to view bear in captivity. His bears are in large fenced in areas where they actually act like bears instead of pacing back and forth like mental patients.
> 
> Brett


 
I second Oswalds. I was very impressed seeing the bear there. As stated already.....did not act like Mental Patients. :yikes:
He has alot of room !! Took a bunch of pictures as well.


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

Cougars are all over the place though, I just has to shoosh one out of my way to get in the fire station today

MI88


----------



## phillycheese (Feb 2, 2006)

oswalds is awesome. I think he charges $10.00 for a car load, but unsure if this is still current. We went there and he let us pet the cubs and hold a few of them, really neat experience.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

we have the super sneaky ultra silent bears.... im sure of it.... i saw one!


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

The Detroit Zoo in Royal Oak down the street from me has bears. I have a family pass if you would like to view them.


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

Down town Royal Oak also has lot of cougars. You can locate them in any of the many bars trying to stalk intoxicated young males.


----------



## Buckrookie (Nov 9, 2007)

Find a northern town that has a dump yard... Enjoy they will be there.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

rough room


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

There is a town I visited a couple years ago in western U.P. called silver city. It's east of the pocupine mtn park and north of Gogebic. There is an ice cream shop that the bears come right up to. These are free ranging wild bear that allow the people to feed them. Be careful though they are wild animals and are not "cute little bears" you would want to pose your kids with.


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

KS up north said:


> There is a town I visited a couple years ago in western U.P. called silver city. It's east of the pocupine mtn park and north of Gogebic. There is an ice cream shop that the bears come right up to. These are free ranging wild bear that allow the people to feed them. Be careful though they are wild animals and are not "cute little bears" you would want to pose your kids with.


This place is closed now!!

I've heard that the Konteka,a resturant/bowling alley in White Pine has bears over there though!!


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

TLWOODS said:


> maybe someone can help me with this.
> 
> There is a man , I believe near Bruce Crossing in the UP. that feeds bears on his property and allow people to come and watch them for free.
> He has a large window in his house that faces the feeder for a nice indoor viewing area. We stopped by there on our last trip up, but he was not at home. I have heard you can see as many as 6-8 bears at a time.


Dave Pete is the guys name,about 5 miles north of Bruce Crossing on 45.
Haven't heard if he still feeds them still or not,but after baiting/hunting season starts they usually disappear!


----------



## michbowhunter819 (Oct 15, 2007)

I see about 10 a year here in the north east lower michigan, just saw a Sow and a cub last night while hunting.


----------

